# My Brother In Law pitbull



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

i don't all about him like i do temple

I thinks he's a german pit also

I asked his master all he knows he has a "red nose" u ask me about temple i know all lol to each his own i guess

We're watching him until he comes back from Afghanistan or before i deploy to Afghanistan which ever comes 1st

His Name IS "Trouble"

6 weeks i think









8 Months now he's getting there


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

hes a handsome boy!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes a cutie, gotta love a red nose! However theres no such thing as a German Pitbull. The only breed of pitbull there is is the American Pitbull Terrier. However without papers you would have no idea of his breed.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

wow i cant believe i looked over that! lol. i think its cuz my step dad just stopped by with some drinks (he can be an early drinker) and had some shots with me of vodca. he randomly drops by like that if he's in the area. it can be annoying...well i was annoyed but now i dont really care.

but yeah there is only one kind of apbt and that is the apbt. also for the record just in case you dont already know this color has nothing to do with anything in this breed and should be the last thing to look for in this breed. now there is the merle pattern this means the dog is pit and catahoula leopard dog mix.


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Hes a cutie, gotta love a red nose! However theres no such thing as a German Pitbull. The only breed of pitbull there is is the American Pitbull Terrier. However without papers you would have no idea of his breed.


I didnt explain what i meant by that

i know temples bloodline is Midnight Cowboy/Zebo he's a Tennessee dog 
i have papers on temple but Trouble isnt mine

My dad tells me he's german due to his height i guess well he isnt a terrier so im lost about that part


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Wouldn't he be german due to his accent?

Kidding of course.

Anytime anybody says anything about German pits, Chinese pits, Ethiopian pits, African pits, etc., just roll your eyes. The only real "pit" is the American Pit Bull Terrier. Just because one takes an APBT and breeds it in another country, that doesn't make the offspring any less APBT. Of course, if they don't know Trouble's lineage, they're just trying to sound cool while guessing.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Wouldn't he be german due to his accent?
> 
> Kidding of course.
> 
> Anytime anybody says anything about German pits, Chinese pits, Ethiopian pits, African pits, etc., just roll your eyes. The only real "pit" is the American Pit Bull Terrier. Just because one takes an APBT and breeds it in another country, that doesn't make the offspring any less APBT. Of course, if they don't know Trouble's lineage, they're just trying to sound cool while guessing.


Exacto.

Amazing how much misinformation is floating around out there about the breed. Pretty annoying actually. Kinda hard to sort truth from trash when there is so much trash to go through. But this site is a great place to start.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Does that make Jaz a british pit bull terrier ? 

Only kidding


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Indica said:


> Amazing how much misinformation is floating around out there about the breed. Pretty annoying actually.


Too true.
I have trouble over here educating the locals about the breed. Everybody shit themselves when I got mine thinking its gonna kill everything that moves, untill I bought her into the pub so she can be introduced to other people. They absolutely loved her. (she is a bit of an icon at the moment)
I've had so many people wanting to take her home, but I tell them all to fxxk 0ff :cheers:
All the people in my neighborhood now have a very diffrent opinion of the breed and see that all the bad press about them has been blown out of proportion.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Wouldn't he be german due to his accent?
> 
> Kidding of course.
> 
> Anytime anybody says anything about German pits, Chinese pits, Ethiopian pits, African pits, etc., just roll your eyes. The only real "pit" is the American Pit Bull Terrier. Just because one takes an APBT and breeds it in another country, that doesn't make the offspring any less APBT. Of course, if they don't know Trouble's lineage, they're just trying to sound cool while guessing.


So let me get this straight. 
Germen Pits eat sour kraut

Chinese pits eat sushi

Ethiopian pits are skinny

African pits love the movie Shaka Zulu LOL

You are right though always going to be APBT. Irish wolf hounds are still Irish wolf hounds in america..


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

well this thread went south but w/e 

Well if u guys are full of Info 

tell me the difference those two and the terrier ones because there far from short 

So what do u call them besides there bloodline I know "red nose" has nothing to do with learned that when i signed up on here... so while spamming inform also in this thread


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT
This is all the standards that have to do with the APBT


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

American Pit Bull Terrier Network Height vs Length Study

That still doesnt answer my ? but ill look around


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

What ? do you want answered


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

did I read right that you said, that he said the dog isnt a terrier due to his hight? An APBT is A terrier.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

GermanCowboy said:


> I didnt explain what i meant by that
> 
> i know temples bloodline is Midnight Cowboy/Zebo he's a Tennessee dog
> i have papers on temple but Trouble isnt mine
> ...


If you know he is not a terrier by his height. What is your ?


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadie's Dad said:


> If you know he is not a terrier by his height. What is your ?


What do i call him instead APB_?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Call him a cross bred dog, or a pit bull mix, or a dog of unknown lineage, or a mixed breed.

You could always just call him by his name (just kidding).


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Call him a cross bred dog, or a pit bull mix, or a dog of unknown lineage, or a mixed breed.
> 
> You could always just call him by his name (just kidding).


Your not funny at all

And he isnt a cross breed


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

GermanCowboy said:


> What do i call him instead APB_?


It's APBT or scatter breed thats it. With out papers you will never know.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Call him a cross bred dog, or a pit bull mix, or a dog of unknown lineage, or a mixed breed.
> 
> You could always just call him by his name (just kidding).


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::goodpost:


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks smart-a$$es

there has to b a name for tall ones


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

GermanCowboy said:


> thanks smart-a$$es
> 
> there has to b a name for tall ones


I am a smart-a$$ and I am sorry for that.  Google tall german not terriers and see what pops up. I am telling you can't know with out papers plain and simple.


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I am a smart-a$$ and I am sorry for that.  Google tall german not terriers and see what pops up. I am telling you can't know with out papers plain and simple.


w/e its kool sh*t happens he a cool dood hope steves comes back b4 i leave to take care of him


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

GermanCowboy said:


> w/e its kool sh*t happens he a cool dood hope steves comes back b4 i leave to take care of him


I hope so I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

shouldn't be to bad served 2 tours in iraq now its time for a Afghanistan


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Well all I have to say is do us proud. It's you guys that put your lives on the line that let us here at home be free. Thank you for that.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Dude...youre getting kinda rude...people are just trying to give you advice and give you FACTS...whyd you come here if you dont wanna learn?

Sheesh.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

Afghanistan is getting pretty rough right now, My cousins unit was just hit by a road side bomb, we were just informed yesterday that he lived through this one but he lost his best friend.


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

green machine said:


> Afghanistan is getting pretty rough right now, My cousins unit was just hit by a road side bomb, we were just informed yesterday that he lived through this one but he lost his best friend.


Yeah i read that when i got the new letter...Thats how things work with us being marines we're first to go


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah he is infantry in the army, on the front lines. I guess he is part of the unit pushing further into afghanistan. So its getting pretty hairy. I pray he makes it out alive.


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Well all I have to say is do us proud. It's you guys that put your lives on the line that let us here at home be free. Thank you for that.


No problem...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I guess I don't understand your question.

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but you're saying the dog is not an American Pitbull Terrier because he is too tall. The dog is not papered and you don't know the bloodlines, but you are sure that he is "full blooded" or "pure bred." You would like to know what his breed is.

Is that correct?


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

that is what i gathered also.


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> I guess I don't understand your question.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but you're saying the dog is not an American Pitbull Terrier because he is too tall. The dog is not papered and you don't know the bloodlines, but you are sure that he is "full blooded" or "pure bred." You would like to know what his breed is.
> 
> Is that correct?


*And it goes on*

The dog is papered i dont own him so i dont have them Hence the titled says BROTHER IN LAW not mine i stated the bloodline of Temple MY PIT BULL.. I didnt say anything about him being full or pure i know he isnt mixed like a mutt...I was wondering he isnt a terrier b/c to me when I think terrier I think short and bulky as u see he isn't that was my only concern idc about his breed im not the owner im dog sittin for a couple of months


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

A terrier isnt defined only by height. He can still be APBT and be taller.


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

green machine said:


> A terrier isnt defined only by height. He can still be APBT and be taller.


Ok then thats all i wanted to know


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

alot of times when you come across someone who says they have a pitbull and they are short and bulky they are most likely a ambully. not always but in alot of cases.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

GermanCowboy said:


> *And it goes on*
> 
> The dog is papered i dont own him so i dont have them Hence the titled says BROTHER IN LAW not mine i stated the bloodline of Temple MY PIT BULL.. I didnt say anything about him being full or pure i know he isnt mixed like a mutt...I was wondering he isnt a terrier b/c to me when I think terrier I think short and bulky as u see he isn't that was my only concern idc about his breed im not the owner im dog sittin for a couple of months


some terrriers are a bit bulkier then others and some are a lot slimmer. there is no way an apbt could be a purebred...or american pitbull terrier without terrier in it. point blank period. if an apbt is so much taller then breed standards i would personally say it was poorly bred to some extent. even american bullies looking nothing like terriers have terrier in them because apbt is what helps make up that breed. some apbt you can see more terrier and some you just see more bulldog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You mention terriers as short and bulky so I think you may be confusing the AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER with the AMERICAN BULLY or AMSTAFF.. Here are photos of each breed to help clarify.

APBT- AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER
















AMSTAFF- AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE TERRIER
















AMBULLY-AMERICAN BULLY


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

MMMMMMM...those pictures make me estatic for my AmStaff!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

GermanCowboy said:


> thanks smart-a$$es
> 
> there has to b a name for tall ones





Sadie's Dad said:


> I am a smart-a$$ and I am sorry for that.  Google tall german not terriers and see what pops up. I am telling you can't know with out papers plain and simple.





GermanCowboy said:


> w/e its kool sh*t happens he a cool dood hope steves comes back b4 i leave to take care of him


NO Cursing! Sadie's dad I know you were just repeating what he said but next time use a$$ 

You should know how things work here you are not new, please re read the rules and lets move on.

With that said let's start over.....

I too after reading the thread am confused on what you are looking for but an APBT can vary in size from 17" at the shoulders to 24". It all depends on what makes up the ped. If you are thinking about short stocky APBT's that is most likely an American Bully not an APBT. I have many true APBT's that are really tiny and all terrier.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> NO Cursing! Sadie's dad I know you were just repeating what he said but next time use a$$
> 
> Since you are new to the forum and here to learn we welcome you but please read the rules before posting again. We are here to help but when you are new and start throwing attitude people can turn into sharks....
> 
> ...


Sorry mom how many sentances do you want me to write.

I will not curse on GP.
I will not curse on GP. 
I will not curse on GP. 
I will not curse on GP.
I will not curse on GP.
I will not curse on GP.
I will not curse on GP.
I will not curse on GP.
I will not curse on GP.
I will not c

I think 9 1/2 is good I got tired of typing that over and over again LOL


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Sorry mom how many sentances do you want me to write.
> 
> I will not curse on GP.
> I will not curse on GP.
> ...


lol your such a slacker you butt kisser or should i say a$$ kisser. you forgot to finish the last line lol. this isnt the simpsons!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You typed that over and over again? Haven't you learned how to copy and paste yet?


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Sorry mom how many sentances do you want me to write.
> 
> I will not curse on GP.
> I will not curse on GP.
> ...





hell no they wont go said:


> lol your such a slacker you butt kisser or should i say a$$ kisser. you forgot to finish the last line lol. this isnt the simpsons!





smokey_joe said:


> You typed that over and over again? Haven't you learned how to copy and paste yet?


I got a -14 on my IQ test

urse on GP. There I finished are you happy now. An my mom says I never finissh anything :hammer:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I got a -14 on my IQ test
> 
> urse on GP. There I finished are you happy now. An my mom says I never finissh anything :hammer:


lol ur a funny one!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

*coughs* ....copy and paste homie!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You guys crack me up!! lol
Now go sit in the corner! lol


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Just purely for informational purposes.... I do believe pit bulls are completely banned in Germany.

Might wanna check me on that. I know the thread is dead...but fyi.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Indica said:


> Just purely for informational purposes.... I do believe pit bulls are completely banned in Germany.
> 
> Might wanna check me on that. I know the thread is dead...but fyi.


huh really!? maybe this guy isnt living in germany? i would love to live in europe i heard rumors that for work break everyone gets to go home and nap or eat or do whatever they want for an hour or so. and when they get back to works its like an hour coffe break before they start up again to get them going...i wonder if this is true. i would love to live in europe (only if i could keep apbts!) europe seems like such a relaxed place im sick of nothing but rushing and things needing to done right at the second, no time to spare for yourself life. i looooooooove weekends! and mid evenings when things start calming down...the only activites i must do throughout the day that i actually enjoy are exercising onyx!!! oh and going on gp!!!lol.


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

Europe is not relaxed I've been station in Rome at the Embassy everything on TV isnt true


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Sorry mom how many sentances do you want me to write.
> 
> I will not curse on GP.
> I will not curse on GP.
> ...


Don't fib, you copy/pasted all those sentences! Now do it right this time! oke:


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Sadie's Dad said:


> So let me get this straight.
> Germen Pits eat sour kraut
> 
> Chinese pits eat sushi
> ...


you forgot american pits are obese LMAO!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::clap::clap:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> huh really!? maybe this guy isnt living in germany? i would love to live in europe i heard rumors that for work break everyone gets to go home and nap or eat or do whatever they want for an hour or so. and when they get back to works its like an hour coffe break before they start up again to get them going...i wonder if this is true. i would love to live in europe (only if i could keep apbts!) europe seems like such a relaxed place im sick of nothing but rushing and things needing to done right at the second, no time to spare for yourself life. i looooooooove weekends! and mid evenings when things start calming down...the only activites i must do throughout the day that i actually enjoy are exercising onyx!!! oh and going on gp!!!lol.


I lived in Spain, and they do still siesta in the afternoon. The problem with this is that EVERYTHING is closed. So there is nothing to do, you can't run errands, and because everyone goes home for 2 hours, everyone works 2 hours later, so once again everything is closed by the time you get home. I finished class at about 2 or 3 pm, and went home for siesta (lunch) and had class again from 5-7. I started class every day at 8 am. This was university, I dont think young children are in class that late. Also, because Spain is a very Catholic country, everything is closed on sunday. When I was there, there had been some issue about the Pope visiting and being appalled that Corte Ingles (like Macy's) was open on Sunday. Now I am Catholic, but when you have no time to do any shopping during the week and you only have 2 days to get stuff done, it would suck if one day everything was closed. They were open during siesta, but so far off I could never get there and back in time, everywhere else is closed for siesta, and they dont post these hours, you learn the hard way, take 3 busses to the book store only to find out it's closed lol. Trust me americans and siesta do not mix, it sounds great for like the first 2 days. I can't handle living somewhere without a 24 hour grocery store, forget about siesta.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

GermanCowboy said:


> Europe is not relaxed I've been station in Rome at the Embassy everything on TV isnt true


Southern Spain is very relaxed, many areas of Switzerland and eastern europe are as well. Rome is a major city like NY, and thus feels the same, same thing with Paris, London and Madrid. Amsterdam is relaxed, but we all know why lol. I spent time in Verona in the north of Italy and it is very relaxed and beautiful, Venice is a tourist trap, Florence is kind of like Rome but less hard, and I thought Naples was grimy. As you leave the cities, many europeans are very relaxed and laid back. In Romania people invite you into their homes to eat, offer to show you around, and are so nice (Not Bucharest, but out in the country, Bucharest is a dirty big city like every other big city). I saw farmers using scycles (sp) in fields on the side of the road.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

From what my friends in Germany told me is they are not banned but you have to have a temperment test done and have some sort of owner training. If you do not meet those requirments then you cannot have one.
Sh*t we should do that here, maybe we would not have so many problems......
Yeah I know, I know the gov should not tell us what we can and cannot do..... but still a nice thought


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> From what my friends in Germany told me is they are not banned but you have to have a temperment test done and have some sort of owner training. If you do not meet those requirments then you cannot have one.
> Sh*t we should do that here, maybe we would not have so many problems......
> Yeah I know, I know the gov should not tell us what we can and cannot do..... but still a nice thought


I think if that was done for ALL dogs...the world would be a better place. <3 lol.

But honestly, for breeds that require a little more training and attention...thats a great idea!


----------

